# Music Fan 'Zine: Trial and Error Collective



## Deleted member 29963 (Nov 23, 2020)

There's a music fan 'zine I picked up in Tucson a few visits ago called Trial and Error, and I've been able to write a couple articles for them that people here might find interesting. This one is about Punk Houses: Slow Motion Eviction Party - http://www.trialanderrorcollective.com/music-blogs/slow-motion-eviction-party

and this one about Krishnacore: Krishnacore: A Soundtrack for the Age of Kali - http://www.trialanderrorcollective.com/music-blogs/krishnacore-a-soundtrack-for-the-age-of-kali


----------

